# WWB Tripletail



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice! Cool that your young son was with you--look at that smile! I've caught them in Lake Ingraham but not in WWB.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

That's awesome!


----------



## 19SH47 (Jun 15, 2016)

Nice fish for sure, although you woulda caught more and bigger fish if I had been there.....


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Great catch... I've seen (and caught) lots surprises in the interior (to date, tripletail not among them...) but in summer we do pretty well on them inshore near downed trees, markers and artificial reef sites...


----------



## Sean niedermeyer (Feb 24, 2017)

Very cool never actually caught a triple tail because I fish out of a canoe ,but then again I hooked and got broke off by about a cobia in wwb about 2 miles in from coot bay


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Our best cobia up inside Whitewater was 24lbs on the Boga Grip... It was riding the back of a 12' long sawfish in only two feet of water....


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice little skiff Dustin! What is it?

Glad to see your son out with you and a nice catch he has there! Way to go!


----------

